# Show off your buff orpingtons!



## Blamo'sBestBuddy (Apr 10, 2019)

Hi all,

In this thread feel free to post pictures of your buff Orpington's! You may give your pictures captions or say something about the chicken, but don't post just a comment. You can as long as there is always a picture of your buff Orpington(s) in it!

Please follow all BYH rules! 

Thanks!


----------



## Blamo'sBestBuddy (Apr 10, 2019)

This is Fighter Jet at about 5 weeks old.


----------



## Blamo'sBestBuddy (Apr 14, 2019)

Is anybody going to post?


----------



## Blamo'sBestBuddy (Jul 11, 2019)

bump


----------

